# 20-60% off ALL PFDs - Dec 19 Only



## Nantahala Outdoor Center (Aug 11, 2011)

Today marks our final edition of the Holiday Monday Madness Sales!

*Shop 20-60% off all PFDs at our Online Store. *

Includes Astral, Kokatat, NRS and MTI!
(Additional 20% discount is applied in shopping cart.)

Enjoy!
_--The folks at NOC_


----------

